# stripers



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone striper fish on styx/perdido river?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

about 20 years ago the stiper fishing used to be pretty good here ,you would see schools of them busting shad & menhaden . Sadly they just aren"t here like that any more. I think I have caght 6 of them in the last 10 years .


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks for the info grouperking where do you like to striper fish?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yep stripers have almost vanished from the Perdido area.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Yep stripers have almost vanished from the Perdido area.


Alabama Dept. of Conservation quit stocking stripers on Perdido River.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The problem with stocking stripers in our rivers is we have no bait fish. They need to stock some gizzard shad in our rivers to keep our big predators fed year round.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I use to fish for them on the lower end around the islands & around the mouth of blackwater up to the pilings . But the only stripers that I have caught in many years have just come from scatered areas when I was fishing for speckled trout.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

GK: What/where do you call the "mouth of the Backwater?" Would that be near the I-10 bridge???

Thx...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is the FWC 2010-2011 stocking report. Click the link andThumb through the pages and pick out the waters that you like. 

http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/stocking/

Blackwater got over 36,000 stripers and other spots here in the panhandle were stocked with various types of fish.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing this info.
catch 'em up.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I was talking about the blackwater river in alabama , that flows into the perdido river


----------

